# Past Weeks Herping



## GeckPhotographer (Oct 16, 2011)

Well while you haven't seen a hundred threads, that doesn't mean I haven't been out frantically herping every night since my last thread. I've finally gotten some pictures of some snakes and a dodgy shot of a leaftail which I promised myself I would get before making this thread. 

So here we go with the herps I have seen since last I posted. 

One night I went down to the gully next to my house looking for some of these little guys breeding, a chance to brush up my photography. 



Pseudophryne coriacea by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

The next day I tried my hand at photographing little brown skinks without much success. 



Lampropholis delicata by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

A good warm night made the pond out the back of my house ideal for photography of two tree frogs, Litoria peronii and Litoria tyleri so I got my dirty shoes on a waded out after some good pics. I came back with these.



Litoria peronii by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Litoria peronii by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Litoria tyleri Amplexus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Litoria tyleri by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Litoria tyleri by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr
and my favourite 



Litoria peronii by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

I went out one night of spotlighting just near Bulahdelah. It wasn't a great night and the only photograph I found worthy to take given time constraints was of a bird. It was quite cold and I would saw a poor night, nonetheless we actually saw a few species. 
Reptiles: Pseudechis porphyriacus in shed as evidenced by a cloudy eye founde under a log, Eulamprus qouyii, and Saiphos equalis. 

Frogs: Litoria phyllocroa, Litoria barringtonensis, Litoria peronii, Litoria fallax, Litoria wilcoxii, Litoria chloris, Litoria latopalmata, Pseudophryne corriacea, Lechriodus fletcheri, Adelotus brevis, Mixophyes fasciolatus, Mixophyes balbus, Crinia signifera, Uperoleia fusca, Limnodynastes peronii

Centipedes: 2 C.westwoodi which I collected. 

Birds: Tawny Frogmouth, Some Species of Owl (flew of quick), Owlet Nightajar



Owlet Nightjar (Aegotheles cristatus) by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

I didn't take photographs either because things were not in nice poses, I'm a lazy bugger, or I already have good photographs of the species. 


Back home I found an interesting snake while moving some bricks, I thought it best to move him to avoid injury and decided the best place to move him too would be the one that looked good in a photo.  



Ramphotyphlops nigrescens by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr
Sometime around this time I also found another nice little brown skink and again tried my hand at photography this time getting better results 



Saproscincus mustelinus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr
Of course I still spent many nights roaming around my place seeing many of the same species shown in this or the earlier thread (http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/field-herping-reptile-studies-5373/recent-frogs-170481/) and I took some more pics of the Robust Velvet Geckos at my place. 



Oedura robusta by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


Another night and another go spotlighting. This turned out to be the night we saw the most reptile activity. It also turned out to be the night I rushed and didn't take a camera. 
Reptiles: Demansia psamophis under a log (wish i had my camera, they are ussually too fast for me to photograph, but night time changes that), Cacophis kreffti, Cryptophis nigrescens, Physignathus leseurii on a log above a pond and a Phyllurus platurus. Unfortunately I was shattered on the way out when when still on the tar we hit and killed a young diamon python. This put a dampner on the rest of the night, but at the very least made us very careful in watching for snakes while out. 

Frogs: Mixophyes fasciolatus, Mixophyes balbus, (Heard) Pseudophryne corriacea, Litoria wilcoxii, Litoria fallax, Litoria peronii, Litoria tylerii, Litoria chloris, (heard) Adelotus brevis, (heard) Litoria verreauxii, Limnodynastes peronii, Crinia signifera, (Heard) Uperoleia fusca, Lechriodus fletcheri 


The final installment of this thread was a spotlighting trip last night. We saw more than what is pictured in terms of frogs but I photographed all the reptiles. 



Phyllurus platurus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

Shoddy pictures of a Dwarf Crowned Snake, I'll have to find another one to try this season.



Cacophis kreffti  by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

Find of the night the elusive but probably common Pink-tongued Skink. I spent little time photographing this as I already have decent photos of banded individuals and he had a regrowth tail (which I don't like). 



Cyclodomorphus gerrardi by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Cyclodomorphus gerrardi by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

Once we got to a certain place we did some headtorching around and listening we came up with these nice guys to photograph. 

One of my all time favourite tree frogs, in my top 3 along with its 2 close relatives. In my opinion these guys surpass things like L.chloris, L.caerulea and pretty much every other Litoria by miles and miles in looks. 



Litoria citropa  by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

A common frog in a lot of rainforest streams that I am somehow yet to have gotten nice photos of from a known locale (I have some of ones that are in question as to their true identity). 



Litoria phyllocroa  by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

Other frogs seen but not photographed mostly due to time: Litoria wilcoxii, Mixophyes iteratus, Mixophyes fasciolatus, Mixophyes balbus, Limnodynastes peronii, Litoria peronii, (Heard) Litoria revelata, Litoria fallax, (Heard) Litoria verreauxii, (Heard) Adelotus brevis, (Heard) Pseudophryne corriacea, Lechriodus fletcheri (For a frog I want good photos of I've missed lot of opportuniites haven't I. ) and probably more I forgot. 

I hope you enjoy and if you missed it check out my earlier thread covering some species talked about but not shown here, Some Recent Frogs - Aussie Pythons & Snakes


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 16, 2011)

absolutely stunning pics !!!


----------



## cwebb (Oct 16, 2011)

what the hell is that snake that has itself tied in a knot? i have never seen anything like that before. these are some amazing pics by the way.

i was fishing 40 mins out of town last week and saw my first ever wild snake.. the only wild snakes i see around here are either dead or theyve been crossing the road and ive been in a car. i was fishing with a friend who is terrified of snakes but has a keen eye for them as he grew up on a farm. literally 10 seconds after me going on about how it is way too cold for any snakes to be out yet (i live in bathurst), my friend is saying WOAH WOAH WOAH WOAH and there was a red bellied black crossing right in front of me. i wont lie i absolutely crapped myself i was so scared haha. i dont know why since i own a snake, i think it was because we were so far out of town and if i had have been bitten i would not have been good. but we left it alone and it just cruised away.. i am very wary now haha

needless to say, i need to drink a big cup of cement before i ever go herping haha. ill just stick to admiring my bredli..


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments guys. That snake is a blindsnake, sometimes called a wormsnake of the family Typhlopidae. They are burrowers that eat ants, they do not bite or do not have venom or something like that, regardless they are totally harmless apart from a foul odour. Blindsnakes also have the amazing ability to escape pretty much any confinement where escape is possible, getting out tiny gaps for such a wide looking snake and climbing pretty impressively. 

Seeing wild snakes is awesome, it is just starting to warm up enough I am expecting to see quite a few around. You have some nice frogs around the Bathurst Region, I have fond memories of catching Boorolong Frogs in a river while wearing a suit after sneaking out from a wedding.


----------



## GeckoRider (Oct 16, 2011)

Blind snakes spray you with smelly stuff lol.. as I've said in a previous post i found one and thought it was a worm with scales lol

Very nice pics


----------



## dihsmaj (Oct 16, 2011)

Stephen those are some amazing photos!


----------



## jedi_339 (Oct 16, 2011)

Fantastic pics, I've been lazy and haven't uploaded mine lately, perhaps I will this week after being inspired by you


----------



## Smithers (Oct 16, 2011)

Cracking images nice work, Thanks for doing the hard yards each night for us and sharing GP.


----------



## 69blottfilms69 (Oct 16, 2011)

Great pics
The Pink-tongued Skink pics are mt fav!
I love the coloring on him/her


----------



## GeckoJosh (Oct 16, 2011)

Stunning pics Stephen!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks guys, it's not really hard yards when it's what you enjoy doing most. I'd love to see some of your pics jedi. 



> I love the coloring on him/her


Yeah the banded ones are pretty, I think it was a him but can't be sure.


----------



## jedi_339 (Oct 16, 2011)

I've just been so lazy lately :lol:, been out frogging, and catching various herps for work, but they're all still on my camera, I'll endeavour to change that in the coming few days


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 16, 2011)

Ive been looking forward for this thread for ages, and it didnt let me down.
Awesome pics!


----------



## saratoga (Oct 16, 2011)

Fantastic shots Stephen. What's your photographic setup look like?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Oct 16, 2011)

I can take some photos of my setup in a bit. My setup is a Canon 5D MII with Canons 100mm F/2.8 Macro and Canons MT-24EX Speedlite Dual Macro Flash. I'll edit this space with pics sometime.

As promised 


Sitting on top of what I should be doing....


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 16, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> My setup is a Canon 5D MII with Canons 100mm F/2.8 Macro and Canons MT-24EX Speedlite Dual Macro Flash.


I really wish I understood that.


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 16, 2011)

same here alex


----------



## jordanmulder (Oct 17, 2011)

Great setup there Geckphotographer! Now I realy need something like that! I always get trouble with uneven lighing and lens shadows and the like! 
Great finds I wish I could find as many frog species that you do! I'm realy envious of that dwarf crowned snake find! What I would give to find somenting like that!!! 
Ps: I hope you remember to take me herping when you are around newcastle


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Oct 17, 2011)

Don't worry I haven't forgotten in fact I've already got a place planned how's Glenrock just North of Awabakal sound to you? I have a bunch of people that want to check it out with me, just gotta find time to do it.


----------



## Ambush (Oct 17, 2011)

Great work. I'm heading to Glenrock this weekend I hope. Checking out the new bike tracks that just opened. It's a great spot.


----------

